# FINALLY...an answer to the BP oil spill!!!



## Satt (May 26, 2010)

After much thought on the matter, I have decided we need to contact a man who could single handedly stop the oil spill...







THIS guy has allready defeated the killer animal shown below...






...and apparently he was walking on water out in the ocean one day and he practiced a downward vertical kick...






The picture alone shows that he has ocean experience in dealing with ocean threats.

Well, what are we waiting for? Let's call him!!! Does anyone have his number by chance?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2010)

:duh:

Now WHY didn't BP think of that... I mean he is right there in Texas...right ON the Gulf for crying out loud


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2010)

Chuck a size them it always works, he is the man with the plan and has the means to stop anything.


----------

